# Edson Wheel Nut Nylon Insert



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Just removed the Edson wheel nut and this is what I found:








Question: Is the nylon insert supposed to stay inside of the wheel nut or do the nut and black nylon part come apart separately?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It’s threaded so it must come apart. But that is my opinion and not the official answer.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

I’m wondering if I should use Loctite or similar to glue it back in. Also, not sure how deep the insert should be set into the nut. Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I would guess that when you tighten it down it will screw in to the right depth.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

All the way in


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you!!! I saw that instructional the other day, but somehow missed the part regarding the insert. Got it now!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> All the way in


You mean to tell me that your not supposed to whack the tapered wheel shaft with a hammer while applying outward pressure to the wheel to get off the old one? Who’d a thunk?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That’s how I do it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Wheel i have came w/ 2 nuts , sea choice brand .Mite be able to get correct size nut w/o insert spacer from them. No branding on nut


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Found out it came with different inserts for various size helms. It’s just a pain if the nut comes off leaving the insert behind. Reguires delicately removing the insert with Chanel-locks and several rags wrapped around the threads.


----------

